# Dayton Fall 2011



## ShadenSmith (Sep 8, 2011)

http://koii.cubingusa.com/dayton2011/index.php

October 15th, 2011. Dayton, OH. 

Be there, or be square(-1). Also, someone drive me.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 8, 2011)

Just like Indiana, I'll be there if I can find a ride/place to stay.
I have a mid-semester break during that week, so it's promising. :3


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 8, 2011)

So Anthony is taking over for me at KOII comps now. Thats nice to know.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 8, 2011)

Not sure if I can make this one, but I'll definitely do my best as always


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Sep 8, 2011)

hope i can make it...i really want to go to a comp after nationals.


----------



## Blake4512 (Sep 8, 2011)

I might be able to make this. I really want to go to the Indiana comp though :/

Edit: No Pyra  >.>


----------



## Kian (Sep 8, 2011)

As hard as it is to pass up rural Ohio, I think I'll try Bangkok instead...


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Sep 8, 2011)

nice decision, kian


----------



## blah (Sep 9, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> So Anthony is taking over for me at KOII comps now. Thats nice to know.


You've never been to a Dayton comp D:<


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 9, 2011)

blah said:


> You've never been to a Dayton comp D:<


 
but i've been to dayton! maybe you shouldn't hold them on the same days as other competitions. iirc the last one was the same day as MOA

--edit--
first dayton was princeton, 2nd was MIT. gotta pick better days chester.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 9, 2011)

I'll be there. I was so happy when I found out about this; now I get to go to this and Indiana 2011


----------



## nlCuber22 (Sep 9, 2011)

Kian said:


> As hard as it is to pass up rural Ohio, I think I'll try Bangkok instead...


 
Absolutely this.


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 10, 2011)

I shall be there. I can't say i completely love the event list though.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 10, 2011)

Well I have like 4 things to look forward to now 

Bf3,this,MW3,Indiana open.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 10, 2011)

i wanna come but i need a ride.... this might be my first competition  anyone live near me that can give me a ride?


----------



## emolover (Sep 14, 2011)

I can go since iEnjoyCubing is giving me a ride to it.

Anyone want a maru 5x5?


----------



## Anthony (Sep 14, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> So Anthony is taking over for me at KOII comps now. Thats nice to know.


 
Like you at one point, iirc, my attendance will usually be uncertain due to transportation issues. -.-


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 14, 2011)

ugh i really wanted to go.... 

my list was the comp at dayton and indiana but i have SAT during the indiana one and i have a saturday tournament i have to go to for this one :'( FML


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 15, 2011)

We are going to be there, but I'm still holding off on registering because I'm still hoping we might be able to be there early; odds are that we will have to arrive late, but I'd like to compete in everything if we're able to come early. If we're late, we'll probably arrive around 11:00. I'll know for sure sometime in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## hatter (Sep 27, 2011)

I might be coming. I have fall break that weekend but I am also taking the GRE the next weekend.. so, I should probably spend that time studying.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 27, 2011)

I will be selling an almost brand-new (only 1 solve done on it) X-Cube 4 at the competition. I will also be selling a like-new V-Cube 7. Both are white. Anyone interested?


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Oct 2, 2011)

i'm goin...im so excited, and i just can't hide it!!!


----------



## Blake4512 (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm probably going to go to this one  But I wish there was Pyra :/


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 2, 2011)

Blake4512 said:


> I'm probably going to go to this one  But I wish there was Pyra :/



IMO it should have been the tentative event instead of Square-1. Or just pass on 4BLD and 5BLD and have both instead, since only Mike is signed up for those.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Oct 6, 2011)

guys, i will be trading a very good (and lubixed) sheng en FIII pm me if your interested (i would like i guhong, but message me if you have other ideas or are willing to trade a guhong)


----------



## JBCM627 (Oct 6, 2011)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> guys, i will be trading a very good (and lubixed) sheng en FIII pm me if your interested (i would like i guhong, but message me if you have other ideas or are willing to trade a guhong)


I'll have some leftover 'Nats merchandise, including guhongs.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Oct 6, 2011)

JBCM627 said:


> I'll have some leftover 'Nats merchandise, including guhongs.


 
are they lubix (just curious)


----------



## Hovair (Oct 6, 2011)

I am going. I cant wait.


----------



## JBCM627 (Oct 7, 2011)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> are they lubix (just curious)


No, just normal.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Oct 7, 2011)

alright, that's fine


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 7, 2011)

JBCM627 said:


> I'll have some leftover 'Nats merchandise, including guhongs.



What other merch will you have for sale?


----------



## JBCM627 (Oct 7, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> What other merch will you have for sale?


Plushies. You know you want one.



Spoiler



Rubiks Reversible Plushies
GuHong	Black
GuHong	White
LunHui	Black
LunHui	White
MF8 4x4	Black
MF8 Square-1 Black
MF8 Megaminx	Black
Maru 2x2	Black
Maru 2x2	White
Maru 2x2	Transparent
Maru Barrel cube	Black
Learn to Cube DVD
Standard SQ-1 PVC	Stickers
Face Turn Octahedron	Transparent
Cube Bag	Black
DB Tiny 3x3	Black
DB Tiny 3x3	White
DB Tiny 3x3	Dice
DB 3x3 Keychain	Black
DB 3x3 Keychain	White
DB 3x3 Keychain	Dice
3x3 Guhong/Lingyun DIY Stickers	Stickers


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 8, 2011)

JBCM627 said:


> Plushies. You know you want one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I may just...

and I take it that the Mf8 4x4 is the Mf8+Dayan?


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 11, 2011)

Not going D:

Two of my tennis teammates made it to the individual regionals as a doubles team (top 16 doubles teams in the state) and I'll be going to support them.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Oct 11, 2011)

Every single time. There's a competition without me.... 

Well, maybe next time... *le sigh*


----------



## Anthony (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm currently in Chester's bed waiting for him to return.

He has way too many math/comp sci books in here. They scare me.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 13, 2011)

Anthony said:


> I'm currently in Chester's bed waiting for him to return.
> 
> He has way too many math/comp sci books in here. They scare me.



... Couldn't have really sounded more weird.

Goals for comp:

-Sub-22 3x3 Average with sub-20 single
-Sub-7 Average on 2x2 with sub-5 single
-Sub-2 Average for magic
-Sub-4.5 Average for master magic
-Sub-35 Average for clock (I never practice)


----------



## Anthony (Oct 13, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> ... Couldn't have really sounded more weird.


 


My goals:
Just don't suck.


----------



## Hovair (Oct 13, 2011)

I was planning on going. i even registered but i got in trouble so i cant go. damn


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 14, 2011)

Anthony said:


> I'm currently in Chester's bed waiting for him to return.


 
Better back off of Shaden's man...he'll bust a cap 

While you're in Ohio, go try Skyline, there's one off that main street, Brown St I think it's called? It's over by where all the restaurants are right on campus, it's amazing chili


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Oct 14, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> While you're in Ohio, go try Skyline, there's one off that main street, Brown St I think it's called? It's over by where all the restaurants are right on campus, it's amazing chili


 I hate that place...my friend stuck habanero sauce in my lemonade there and the food sucked anyway.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 14, 2011)

You shouldn't let one negative experience ruin the great chili for you


----------



## cuber952 (Oct 14, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> Better back off of Shaden's man...he'll bust a cap
> 
> While you're in Ohio, go try Skyline, there's one off that main street, Brown St I think it's called? It's over by where all the restaurants are right on campus, it's amazing chili


 Yeah skyline is so good


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 14, 2011)

Can't wait! It's finally here  See everyone tomorrow!


----------



## Blake4512 (Oct 15, 2011)

At the hotel 

Can't wait for tomorrow even though I'm going to suck because I haven't practiced in a week D:


----------



## emolover (Oct 15, 2011)

Goals

3x3: Sub 16 average and sub 13 single
2x2: First place... yea right. Second because Anthony is there
OH: Sub 34 average and sub 29 single
5x5: Sub 2:05 and sub 2
Magic: Do 5 solves! 

Who wants to let me borrow there magic for 5 solves.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Oct 15, 2011)

emolover said:


> Who wants to let me borrow there magic for 5 solves.


i will lend you my lingao...but i have to unscramble it first.


----------



## JBCM627 (Oct 15, 2011)

Anthony 6.93


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 15, 2011)

Anthony brooks 6.93 NAR single!


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 15, 2011)

Is it on video?
Congrats Anfony


----------



## MovingOnUp (Oct 15, 2011)

I was there and as far as I know, nobody was recording because it was kinda unexpected.
Lol YES! wish that was on video... The best I can do is provide with a picture I took with my phone so here you go.


----------



## JyH (Oct 15, 2011)

JBCM627 said:


> anthony 6.93


 


iEnjoyCubing said:


> Anthony brooks 6.93 NAR single!


 
wat dafo


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 15, 2011)

I really hope there's a video. NAR done on blue cross, praise the lawd.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 16, 2011)

Andreaillest said:


> I really hope there's a video. NAR done on blue cross, praise the lawd.



As far as I know, there isn't.

Overall a decent comp for me: 

-First round of 3x3 was awesome with two 17 second solves, but I failed in the second round with a DNF average :/ 
-Made it to the final in 2x2, even though 2x2 doesn't matter to me 
-Got a pretty good average in clock with a 21 second single
-Master Magic average was good, but regular magic was lacking a little

Once again congrats to Anthony on the NAR single  Need to start practicing for Indiana, it's in 3 weeks!


----------



## MovingOnUp (Oct 16, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> As far as I know, there isn't.
> 
> Overall a decent comp for me:
> 
> ...


 
Did you end up making the 3rd Round? I forget and I had to leave early  I can't believe I DNFed magic lol. I could have won with the crappy times people were getting. Next time maybe.


----------



## emolover (Oct 16, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> -Made it to the final in 2x2, even though 2x2 doesn't matter to me



I hope you fail at Fishers!!!


----------



## Blake4512 (Oct 16, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> I can't believe I DNFed magic lol. I could have won with the crappy times people were getting. Next time maybe.


 
What? What are you averaging on magic?


----------



## JackJ (Oct 16, 2011)

Does anyone have the scramble for Anthony's 6 or even a reconstruction based on what he remembers from it? I'm very curious.


----------



## JBCM627 (Oct 16, 2011)

http://koii.cubingusa.com/dayton2011/scrambles.pdf

And for those who didn't see:
live.cubing.net/DaytonFall2011/


----------



## MovingOnUp (Oct 16, 2011)

Blake4512 said:


> What? What are you averaging on magic?


 
I average about 1.27 or so, which means second. Don't worry you still woulda won 



JackJ said:


> Does anyone have the scramble for Anthony's 6 or even a reconstruction based on what he remembers from it? I'm very curious.


 
I asked him personally at comp afterwards and he explained how he was able to get such a good case and use it to his advantage, but sadly I dont remember what he said exactly. Nor do i want to guess for fear of getting it utterly wrong


----------



## MovingOnUp (Oct 16, 2011)

Blake4512 said:


> What? What are you averaging on magic?


 
I average about 1.27 or so, which means second. Don't worry you still woulda won 



JackJ said:


> Does anyone have the scramble for Anthony's 6 or even a reconstruction based on what he remembers from it? I'm very curious.


 
I asked him personally at comp afterwards and he explained how he was able to get such a good case and use it to his advantage, but sadly I dont remember what he said exactly. Nor do i want to guess for fear of getting it utterly wrong


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 16, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> I asked him personally at comp afterwards and he explained how he was able to get such a good case and use it to his advantage, but sadly I dont remember what he said exactly. Nor do i want to guess for fear of getting it utterly wrong


 
He was asked if it was full step and he said it was a forced OLL skip, that's about all I know about the solve


----------



## NeedReality (Oct 17, 2011)

Apparently I beat Tristan by .2 the first round of OH then he beat me by .2 in the second round - 33.29/33.49 and then 26.29/26.49. Also, SQ1 > extra round of 2x2.

It was a fun competition - can't wait for Indiana.


----------



## rowehessler (Oct 17, 2011)

congrats on NAR anthony! Too fast dude.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 17, 2011)

JackJ said:


> Does anyone have the scramble for Anthony's 6 or even a reconstruction based on what he remembers from it? I'm very curious.


reconstruction: http://tinyurl.com/anfomy693


----------



## rowehessler (Oct 17, 2011)

....how was that in any way a forced OLL skip?!?!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 17, 2011)

rowehessler said:


> ....how was that in any way a forced OLL skip?!?!


 
Kids these days lol.
It's amusing that it's the same LL as your 7.06. xD


----------



## rowehessler (Oct 17, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Kids these days lol.
> It's amusing that it's the same LL as your 7.06. xD


lol how were your averages?


----------



## fastcubesolver (Oct 17, 2011)

nice job Anthony.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 17, 2011)

Man, did I really not remember that right? How about we chalk that up to a typo since O and P are right next to each other


----------



## Anthony (Oct 17, 2011)

rowehessler said:


> lol how were your averages?


 
Bad lol. First round was 13, 10, 12, 15, 6 
>____> lol

Second was like 10.5 and finals was 11.0x.
I still suck in comp. -.- One of these days...


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 17, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Bad lol. First round was 13, 10, 12, 15, 6
> >____> lol
> 
> Second was like 10.5 and finals was 11.0x.
> I still suck in comp. -.- One of these days...


 
You must have been Che-Ting. 
AHAHAH
See what I did there?


----------

